# Al Michaels to do NBA games



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

What great news! Michaels is class all the way. His voice will lend authority and dignity to ABC's broadcasts of the NBA. Even better, we won't have to listen to Marv Albert, who is the most overrated announcer in NBA history. Not to mention the fact that he likes to dress up in women's underwear. 

Here's the link:

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...0425_BC_BKN--ABC-Michaels&&sports&advance_nba


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I really liked Brett Musberger doing the ABC games last year, even though ABC really sucked as a sports network to carry the NBA.


----------

